# Outlook Express : Warning msg if subject blank



## curiosity (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear gurus, 

Appreciate is someone could guide me on having the warning msg if the mail's subject is blank . 

Hint : 
Normally if there is a blank subject for an email, system will prompted me a warning message :-

_This message has no subject. Select OK to send anyway.
[] Dont show me again._

I have accidentally click the "Don't show me again" button and hopefully there will be away to untick it. 

Please help. 

Thank you.

Warmest regards,
Curiosity


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Hiya C....

Check out this link:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;216884


----------

